# Changement lecteur CD/DVD sur Ibook G3



## Nicole_ch (9 Juillet 2006)

Le lecteur CD/DVD Toshiba SD-R2002 ne marche plus. J'aimerais le changer, l'ibook est  démonté mais impossible de trouver ce modèle. Savez-vous par quel modèle de quelle marque on peut le remplacer ?
Merci d'avance.:mouais:


----------



## iBapt (9 Juillet 2006)

Regarde ici, il doit avoir moyen de commander cette pièce.

Sinon je ne connais pas de modèle compatible, mais les modèles de chez Matsushita doivent êtres compatibles...

Sinon tu peux opter pour un SuperDrive Externe non?

Ps: Matsushita	SR-8176 et le Toshiba SD-R2102 sont compatibles, mais comme le SD-R2002, ils doivent êtres dure à trouver.
Il doit exister des modèles plus récents qui sont compatibles, mais là je sais pas...


----------



## Nicole_ch (10 Juillet 2006)

Merci, je vais voir ton lien. 
Bien sûr qu'on peut mettre un lecteur CD/DVD externe mais un portable encombré de périphériques externes devient nettement moins... portable ! Or cet Ibook voyage pas mal


----------

